# 16 Zoll, 94cm groß und 38cm SL...



## morphe72 (26. März 2017)

Kann das passen? Eigentlich wäre der Wunsch meines vierjährigen Sohnes ein Kubike. Sein Early Rider Laufrad beherrscht er. Dennoch ist das kubike 16 erst ab 40cm Schrittlänge vom Hersteller empfohlen. 
Nun frage ich mich ob vielleicht der Tausch von Sattel und/ oder Sattelstütze die entscheidenden 2 bis 3cm bringen könnte. 
Noch ein 14er zu kaufen? Ich bin nicht sicher...


----------



## KIV (26. März 2017)

Auf keinen Fall 14".
Limitierender Faktor ist aber idR nicht die Sattelhöhe, sondern die Überstandshöhe über dem Oberrohr, vor der Sattelspitze. Pyrobikes hat da nen Knick, daher kann man etwas früher darauf wechseln.
2 cm finde ich aber nicht dramatisch, das gleicht ne etwas dickere Schuhsohle schon aus. Ein kurzer, niedriger Sattel kann auch helfen. Vielleicht kannst Du den vom Laufrad verbauen, ggf mit ner Hülse/Shim.

Edith sagt: Komisch, dass Pyro/Kania 45cm minimale IBL angibt, trotz offensichtlich niedrigerer Überstandshöhe... Da wundert es mich dann doch, dass Kubike ganze 5cm weniger fordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (26. März 2017)

wir haben fuer unser ku-16 direkt von den kuisles freundlicherweise eine sattelkerze mit mit kloben mit dazu bekommen, damit kommt der sattel die 2cm runter. allerdings fuehlte sich mein spross trotzdem unsicher, sodass ich ihm fuer etwas mehr als ein halbes jahr noch ein gebrauchteses bo12 gekauft habe, das war ungefaehr so gross wie sein laufrad und damit wollte er dann auch wirklich fahren und fuehlte sich sicher. aber da ist jedes kinder anders. bei 94cm wuerde ich aber auf jedenfall noch einen kurzen vorbau montieren.


----------



## KIV (27. März 2017)

morphe72 schrieb:


> Kann das passen? Eigentlich wäre der Wunsch meines vierjährigen Sohnes ein Kubike. Sein Early Rider Laufrad beherrscht er. Dennoch ist das kubike 16 erst ab 40cm Schrittlänge vom Hersteller empfohlen.
> Nun frage ich mich ob vielleicht der Tausch von Sattel und/ oder Sattelstütze die entscheidenden 2 bis 3cm bringen könnte.
> Noch ein 14er zu kaufen? Ich bin nicht sicher...


Ich habe Herrn Fischer mal dazu angeschrieben, weil die Anschaffung für einen meiner Neffen auch gerade ansteht.
Er schreibt, dass die niedrigste Satteleinstellung beim 16er Pyrobike 50cm beträgt. Mit umgekehrt montierten Kloben käme man noch 2cm tiefer. Einen Händler hat er auch noch angeschrieben und um seine Einschätzung/Vergleich zum Kubike gebeten. Der schreibt, dass er die Empfehlung 40cm IBL nicht nachvollziehen kann. Das Kubike wäre höher als das Pyrobike und das Oberrohr steigt ja auch ziemlich steil an.

Vielleicht ist es doch besser, für zwischendurch ein 14er zu besorgen.
In den Kleinanzeigen gibt es derzeit haufenweise Islabikes, die Nettokosten liegen bei nahezu identischem Weiterverkaufspreis ja lediglich in Höhe der Versandkosten. https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-islabike/k0


----------



## track94 (27. März 2017)

Man sollte natürlich eher nach der minimalen Sattelhöhe gehen


----------



## morphe72 (27. März 2017)

Es ist gerade am Anfang wichtig, dass die Kids das Selbstvertrauen in das mit dem Laufrad erworbene Können nicht verlieren. Deshalb möchte ich ein Bike bei dem der Kurze auch auf dem Sattel sitzend den Boden mit den Füssen sicher erreichen kann
Es wird kein Weg an einem 14er vorbeiführen.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## giant_r (27. März 2017)

letztendlich die bessere loesung, ich habe es nicht bereut, auch wenn es nur etwas mehr als ein halbes jahr war.
das 14 kubike gab es noch nicht, deshalb habe ich ein supurb no 12 genommen.
das war dann wirklich draufsetzen und losfahren.....


----------



## lengfaller (1. April 2017)

Ich habe ein kubike 16 im keller und kann beo bedarf ausmessen. Es steht auch zum verkauf


----------



## -markus- (23. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bis vor wenigen Sekunden dachte ich, ich antworte hier auf ein brandaktuelles Thema... Naja, ein Jahr daneben. Evtl schaut dennoch jemand rein und kann mit weiterhelfen ;-)
Habe heute Abend für meine Tochter (3,5 Jahre, 100cm, 40cm IBL) ein Kubike 16 abgeholt. Letzte Woche ist sie auf ein ausgeliehenes 12 Zoll Puky gestiegen und einfach losgeradelt, von daher schien das Timing ganz gut ;-) Vor zwei Wochen im Laden beim Probe sitzen des Kubikes konnte sie noch nicht fahren, da habe ich also nur optisch beurteilen können. Würde auch heute sagen, dass es ganz gut ausschaut. Beim Probe rollen im Keller hat sich aber gezeigt, dass sie doch arg irritiert ist, dass nur die Fußspitzen bis zum Boden kommen. Gleichzeitig ist der Ausstieg nach vorne zugegebenermaßen recht hoch. Insgesamt gibt es familienintern unterschiedliche Auffassungen, wie tauglich das vom Papa ausgesuchte Rad nun ist 
Also wenn der Sitz noch etwas runter kommen würde, wäre das sicher hilfreich! Da sie nun schon einige Mal völlig problemlos auf dem Puky unterwegs war, würde es ihr ein holpriger Start auf dem Kubike sicher arg vermiesen.



giant_r schrieb:


> wir haben fuer unser ku-16 direkt von den kuisles freundlicherweise eine sattelkerze mit mit kloben mit dazu bekommen, damit kommt der sattel die 2cm runter.





KIV schrieb:


> Ich habe Herrn Fischer mal dazu angeschrieben, weil die Anschaffung für einen meiner Neffen auch gerade ansteht.
> Er schreibt, dass die niedrigste Satteleinstellung beim 16er Pyrobike 50cm beträgt. Mit umgekehrt montierten Kloben käme man noch 2cm tiefer.



Was hat es mit den Kloben auf sich? Ich konnte da keine Möglichkeit erkennen etwas zu verstellen, bzw sehe da eine mir nicht bekannte Technik :-/ Die Sattelstütze läuft nach oben konisch zusammen, dann ist der Sattel mit einer Kunststaufnahme an der Stütze verschraubt. Derzeit überlege ich, den Puky-Laufrad-Sattel (Stützendurchmesser 20mm) mit Reduzierhülsen ins Kubike zu friemeln, leider gibt's da nicht passendes zu kaufen. Damit käme der Sattel mindestens noch 2cm runter.
 Falls jemand den Sattel tatsächlich niedriger montiert hat, bin ich für Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## -markus- (23. März 2018)

25,4mm Reduzierhülse + "Diverses Klemmmaterial" + Puky Laufrad Sattel (22mm Sattelrohr) bringt rund 2-3cm. Praxistest steht aus.


----------



## -markus- (23. März 2018)

Also mit dieser Modifikation kommt meine Tochter nun bei gerade stehendem Rad sehr gut mit dem ganzen Ballen auf den Boden. Auf- und Absteigen klappt von hinten, mit etwas Übung sicher auch trotz des hohen Oberrohrs von vorne.
Und da kein Rücktritt vorhanden ist, konnte sie auch super schnell die Pedale selbst ausrichten und von alleine losfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

